
Sergey and Larry's desert hideaway - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/black-rock-city/sergey-and-larrys-desert-hideaway-295786.php
======
leoc
Just one of Larry and Sergey's excellent adventures, or is there a Google
recruiting angle to the Burning Man jaunt?

